# NAS Configuration for Home



## PratikV (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Guyz,

I want to configure a NAS System for my storage - Home.

I was thinking to get Synology Synology DS216j 2 Bay Desktop Network Attached Storage Enclosure: Amazon.co.uk: Computers &amp; Accessorie
Which is a 2 bay NAS Drive. (RAID or Single not confirmed.)

My planned and existing purchase includes 1 PC(E), 2 Laptops(E), 1 32LE5300 LG TV(E), 1 Samsung 4k 55JS9000 TV{Planned}. 

Purpose of NAS is to Stream Video/Audio Stream, File Storage(connected to GDrive(DSM6.0)). 

With Asus AC68U ADSL2+ Router, I can extend the Ethernet to my TV's and Desktop and 2 Laptops on Wifi. (2 Floors - 4000sq ft Bungalow)

I will use Raspberry Pi for streaming on LG TV.

Do you find this configuration appealing or faulty.

If you have any suggestions for this configuration please add the same.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2016)

AC1900 First Look: NETGEAR R7000 &amp; ASUS RT-AC68U - SmallNetBuilde
netgear R7000 seems a bit better.Also RT AC68U is not ADSL router,DSL AC68U is.I have seen only RT AC68U on major indian shopping sites.


----------



## PratikV (Jun 29, 2016)

yeah that would be DSL-AC68U. I can get that from UK, The website suggests that it is compatible with ADSL2+. 
Whenever i check the Asus forum or website about this product, a lot of them complaint over this model. Do you suggest any good Modem + Router combo.
I explicitly prefer both of them should be from same Company. 

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2016)

Both asus & netgear have good modems.In fact you can buy a cheap wired modem from one of these & pair them with one of the two models mentioned in above smallnetbuilder link after going through their performance review in that link.There aren't any detailed reviews available for DSL-AC68U but AC68U has a detailed review in that link.It comes down to which one you are more comfortable with,netgear or asus.


----------

